
Why the Scariest Nuclear Threat May Be Coming from Inside the White House - shalmanese
http://www.vanityfair.com/news/2017/07/department-of-energy-risks-michael-lewis
======
D-Coder
TL;DR: Did read it. Excellent and amazing article. Do read it.

